# Shanghai Gold Exchange



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's an exchange where trading in physical metal takes place. It opened today.

I've done a little bit of research. The yuan is currently trading at $0.154825. 

Ag(T+D) means trading in one kilogram bars of silver. It traded today most recently at 3632. That equals $17.49 an ounce. The paper price most recently was $16.95. The physical price is already 3% higher than the paper price.

Au(T+D) is gold trading but I haven't been able to make sense of the price and quantity.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

If this can separate real Gold from paper Gold then this could be the beginning of a continual upward trend in real Gold. Paper Gold has always been a Ponzi scheme and if you own any of this expect it to tank.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Silver was $17.62 at one time today on the Shanghai Gold Exchange.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Tweto said:


> If this can separate real Gold from paper Gold then this could be the beginning of a continual upward trend in real Gold. Paper Gold has always been a Ponzi scheme and if you own any of this expect it to tank.


All the gold in Ft. Knox is probably in China now.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

When decoupling happens - when the price of physical goes up and the price of paper goes down - a lot of people with paper will be a mite upset. They'll get no sympathy from me, though; we all know there's far more gold and silver represented in paper than actually exists above-ground. But we're not at that point, yet. The price of physical being a dollar or two higher for silver and a few tens of dollars higher for gold is nothing new.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

bkt said:


> When decoupling happens - when the price of physical goes up and the price of paper goes down - a lot of people with paper will be a mite upset. They'll get no sympathy from me, though; we all know there's far more gold and silver represented in paper than actually exists above-ground. But we're not at that point, yet. The price of physical being a dollar or two higher for silver and a few tens of dollars higher for gold is nothing new.


GLD is about 350 ounces to one real ounce of Gold. The people that invest in GLD will find out that it's just a bunch of paper and worth nothing.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Silver hit 3756 on the Shanghai Gold Exchange. At 6.475 yuan to the dollar and 32.15 troy ounces to the kilogram that comes out to $18.04 per ounce. Silver just hit $17.50 per ounce on the paper market.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With the US dollar declining now in value that would account for some of the rise in metals when sold in dollars. Everyday I wonder just how long this will all hold together.


----------

